# When BFFs work @ Sephora Haul



## candicenoelle (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey all! I just got the best haul ever! One of my best friends works for Sephora and she let me raid her collection! She has accumulated so much from working at Sephora she let me take what I wanted ... all for free! All items are brand new and this is just a portion of what she has left ... she has about 15x more than this just sitting in boxes under her bed!

Some of what I got are older items or LE/Holiday items but they're still BRAND NEW!

So here are the goods: 













This is a list everything I got:

*Palettes*
Sephora Palette
Tarte We Wish You Wealth Palette

*Eyeshadow*
Lola Eyeshadow Duo (Sake/Sushi)
Nars Cream Eyeshadow (Maracaibo)
Nars Cream Eyeshadow (Grand Bleu)
Smashbox Eye Shadow Trio (Smoky Eyes)

*Liner*
Anastacia Go Brow
Bourjois Liner Pinceau (Bleu Calligraphe)
Bourjois Liner Pinceau (Prune Styliste)
Make Up Forever Aqua Creamliner (#3L)
Make Up Forever Aqua Creamliner (#5L)
Sephora Keep Kohl (Keep Blue)
Smashbox Jet Set (Lust)
Smashbox Jet Set (Midnight Black)

*Mascara*
Benefit Bad Gal (Blue)
Benefit Bad Gal (Plum)
Fresh Supernova (Black)
Lorac Lashes (Black)
Sephora Lash Plumper (Black)
Sephora Renvesant (Ultra Black)
Tarte Lights Camera Lashes (Black)
Too Faced Lash Injection Extreme Volume (Black) x2
Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara (Black)

*Eyelid Primer*
Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eyelid Primer

*Sealer*
Make Up Forever Eye Seal
Smashbox On Set

*Lipstick/Lipgloss* (not pictured)
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips (Amber)
Cargo PlanetLove Lipstick (Evangeline)
Cargo PlanetLove Lipstick (Lindsay)
Cargo Purse Gloss (Paris)
Dior Lip Gloss (Sorbet Meringue)
Nars Lip Lacquer (Bewitched)
Sephora Lip Gloss Ring
Smashbox Lipgloss (Crystal)
Stila  Lip Glaze (Brown Sugar)
Tarte Lipgloss (Buttercup)
Too Faced Lip Injection Techncolor (Techno Punch)
Too Faced Lip Luxury (Celebrity Meltdown) 

*Blush*
Bare Escentuals All-Over Face Color (Pure Radiance)
Benefit Box Blush (Thrrrob)
Cargo Blush (Gold Coast)

*Face Primer*
Benefit That Gal
Laura Geller Spackle

*Tools*
Bare Minerals Flawless Finish On the Go
Sephora Brush Belt
Sephora Illuminating Tweezer
Sephora Refillable Powder Brush
Smashbox Interchangeable Brush Set

*Skincare*
Bliss Pore-Perfecting Polish
Bliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Mask
Caudalie Beauty Elixer
Caudalie Cleansing Water
Caudalie Eye Contour Cream
DDF Clarifying Enzyme Complex
Fresh Sugar Face Polish
Kinerase Under Eye Rescue
Go Smile Sampler Kit
Philosophy When Hope is not Enough
Sephora Super Hand Scrub
StriVectin-HC Hand Cream
StriVectin-SD Eye Cream
StriVectin-SD Stretchmarks Cream


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow! that's some serious hauling. enjoy the goodies


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 25, 2008)

great collection.


----------



## User93 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow, thats awesome! And you're lucky having such a generous friend! Enjoy everything, wooow!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow!!! Go BFF. That's a huge haul.


----------



## thezander (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazing haul! Hm, maybe I'm in the wrong profession and should start a new career at Sephora. Or just make friends with someone there.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy Shit!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome Haul! Now I want to work at Sephora, lol


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 25, 2008)

My jaw dropped when I saw your haul!!! Have some serious fun!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 25, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w!






sorry I drooled all over you stuff

Enjoy your new goods!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

holy hell!!! thats amazing!! lucky girl!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 25, 2008)

DAMN! Im super jealous.  lol.. enjoy.





[*feverishly filling out application for Sephora*]


----------



## belle89 (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG. How generous of her. It's.all.so.BEAUTIFUL. *dead*


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2008)

What a nice friend


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 25, 2008)

Lucky girl!  Why don't you just send that Caudalie junks right over thiiiissss way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  God I love Caudalie.  Their face mask literally SAVED my eye area.  Their products are amazing but god it costs you some dime for sure!

I think I need a seasonal part-time job... hehe


----------



## candicenoelle (Nov 25, 2008)

Seriously! Isn't my BFF just FABULOUS?!

I would love love looove to work for Sephora but the two stores here in Honolulu aren't hiring - even for the Holidays! Damn economy!

At least my goodies will satisfy me for a little while!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 25, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## chaut_01 (Nov 26, 2008)

what....the....heck...... you are one lucky butt!


----------



## malaliath (Nov 26, 2008)

You're very lucky to have such a generous friend -great haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

nice haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enjoy your goodies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow!! I wonder if Mac_Pixie will let me come rummage thru her stuff...Ahhh probably NOT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great BFF!!! LOve your stuff!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Stuff!! ask your BFF if she's looking for more BFF's cause I'm available at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!! LOL...Just kidding TISH would kill us ALL


----------



## gullygabby (Nov 27, 2008)

Bare Minerals Flawless Finish On the Go- 
Have you tried this yet...if so what do yo think about it I cant decide if I want it or not...


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2008)

You lucky one!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 27, 2008)

that's really cool of her to give you all of that for free. it looks like you managed to get some really nice stuff. enjoy!


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 27, 2008)

That is one nice haul. It must be soo good to have a friend that works at sephora


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 27, 2008)

Geez...!!! i luv ur bff! HAHHAHHA! OMG! That's amazing!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 27, 2008)

Great Haul...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG!  I am so jealous


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. That's an excellent haul. I need a friend like that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Good Stuff!! ask your BFF if she's looking for more BFF's cause I'm available at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!! LOL...Just kidding TISH would kill us ALL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHAT!!! I'm trying to trade you off for a tempting quad!!


----------



## icesng (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Nice haul!


----------



## candicenoelle (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gullygabby* 

 
_Bare Minerals Flawless Finish On the Go- 
Have you tried this yet...if so what do yo think about it I cant decide if I want it or not..._

 
Definitely love it. I put it in my purse the moment I got it and it's perfect when you need a little touch up. Only downfall is when you shake it to get the powder into the brush there's a bit of fallout so you lose some product, but otherwise perfect for on the go!


----------



## liz749 (Nov 29, 2008)

cool i am jealous!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG... you go so much... lucky you.  The palettes look awesome.


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 1, 2008)

This totoally inspired me to go to Sephora right now and try to befriend the people there haha.

I wish my BFFs were cooler


----------

